# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Steph

## Sarahuk

I heard Steph and Adam murder jasmine or something like that when Jasmine finds out Steph's muderous secret. I laughed when i heard. Steph the seriel killer? what next Betty and rodney sleeping together lol.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Jasmine's gone though hasn't she?

----------


## dddMac1

not sure if it's true

----------


## xStephaniex

that would be seriously weird if they did !!! steph ok !! she is a strange girl but adam !! a doctor hahahahahaha .... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm weird soap

----------


## Angeltigger

> I heard Steph and Adam murder jasmine or something like that when Jasmine finds out Steph's muderous secret. I laughed when i heard. Steph the seriel killer? what next Betty and rodney sleeping together lol.


*when i frist read it i thought Steph and Adam murder jasmine but than how can they Jasmine finds out Steph's muderous secret so i don't get it*

----------


## ~charlie-lou~

That is the funniest thing I've heard all year!  :Lol:

----------


## Luna

ive heard this before but not that they murder jasmine it was someone else.

Apparently adam has done a bit of murdering himself before

----------


## Angeltigger

*So is this steph ment to be killing this jasmine*

----------


## Rain_

more likely they kill terrance and adam may supply the drugs

----------


## Bree

> more likely they kill terrance and adam may supply the drugs


that would be cool

----------

